# Winter on the Au sable



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't post much but thought I would put up a report seeing as its been a slow this winter. Took one skunk all winter but never went a day without at least hooking fish! Put on some miles to do it but alot of fun. Atlantics where a cool bonus in january. Spawn took every steelhead I caught with 2 on beads. Atlantics on jig and wax worms. Ready for the next couple months and this upcoming warmup! Good luck


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice. The fish have definitely been a little more difficult to find this year. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Great post and loved the photos!


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks guys. We got our first colored up winter fish last weekend. Just didn't get a big push in the fall this year. This spring run should be hot as every jump in water big or small has had a push of fish behind it. 

Wanted to say thanks Kelly for going around the hole I was fishing back in late January. I hooked up right after you guys went around the corner. 

Also thanks to the p.m.s that helped me out here and there. I don't claim to be and expert and I'm definitely learning.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Going to be interesting to see if there is some spring Atlantics in the river!


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Going to be interesting to see if there is some spring Atlantics in the river!


the ones i caught were full of minnows. Good to see there were fish hanging and feeding in the river. Dnr has the heads so hopfully they are getting the proof they need to keep this going


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad you took the time to drop off the heads, nice job on the fish.


----------



## flatfish (Jan 4, 2014)

Hoping to get up the 20th, uncle has cabin in Greenbush, Spawn tied ready to go. Nice pics.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Anyone on the river this weekend?(lol). I'm hitting it for sure! I haven't fished in three weeks...jonesing like a mofo.


----------



## Brougham (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking at 21st or 22nd next week. Will be anxious to see the reports.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Anyone on the river this weekend?(lol). I'm hitting it for sure! I haven't fished in three weeks...jonesing like a mofo.


U know where I'll be Jon.


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm fish Friday John. Maple river last time I tried one of spots pictured I had a visit from the copsnice pics thou


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

What days you up Wayne? I'll be over on my usual Friday/Saturday. With crap ice on the bay and warm weather...likely going to be a busy weekend on the sandy river.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

ReelWildFun said:


> I'm fish Friday John. Maple river last time I tried one of spots pictured I had a visit from the copsnice pics thou


Never had a problem. Not sure. I do stay away from the fence tho. 


ausable_steelhead said:


> What days you up Wayne? I'll be over on my usual Friday/Saturday. With crap ice on the bay and warm weather...likely going to be a busy weekend on the sandy river.


Fri/sat. I'll be looking at a cabin around the corner I might buy at 9:00 Fri then hit the river after. Hit me up. I'll pm you my digits.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm heading up fri till mon. Hoping for some good fishing ! Got my ass kicked so far on the Au, so if any u guy wanna hook up and show me how it's done let me know.hoping to get my kid into his first steel. Got him the redington cross waders for Xmas he love them!any word on the action on the Thunder Bay river had better success this year there and thinking of taking him there first.here his first time on a small trib down south. Can't wait till he gets that first tug


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I don't post much but thought I would put up a report seeing as its been a slow this winter. Took one skunk all winter but never went a day without at least hooking fish! Put on some miles to do it but alot of fun. Atlantics where a cool bonus in january. Spawn took every steelhead I caught with 2 on beads. Atlantics on jig and wax worms. Ready for the next couple months and this upcoming warmup! Good luck
> View attachment 244420
> View attachment 244421
> View attachment 244422
> ...


And nice job on the fish MRS! Those Atlantics sure r fun .


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

brian0013 said:


> I'm heading up fri till mon. Hoping for some good fishing ! Got my ass kicked so far on the Au, so if any u guy wanna hook up and show me how it's done let me know.hoping to get my kid into his first steel. Got him the redington cross waders for Xmas he love them!any word on the action on the Thunder Bay river had better success this year there and thinking of taking him there first.here his first time on a small trib down south. Can't wait till he gets that first tug


Way to go Brian, memories he'll cherish for a lifetime.

Just don't knock off his first fish at the net, or you'll never get first cast ever again.... lol


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Way to go Brian, memories he'll cherish for a lifetime.
> 
> Just don't knock off his first fish at the net, or you'll never get first cast ever again.... lol


Haha I'll try not too . It was cold as hell that day too! He lasted bout 40 min till we had to warm up in the car and hit the next hole l good times


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well it's was a beautiful day but slow for us only managed a skipper .got him on a wax worm


----------



## Nikotav1 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nice fish if anyone could help I might go this weekend and never fished there before would it be best for me to fish the foote dam or anyone know any good runs would it be worth me driving up 3 hours


----------

